# A private Photo Coach?



## photocoach (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a 28+ year professional with loads of hours behind the camera.  Due to an accident I'm forced to no longer shoot weddings (and I miss it, believe it or not) and very few portraits (I stay on my feet as long as I can , then I'm done)

I opened a coaching site where I answer questions on photography and do one on one lessons.  It helps with the bills and keep me in the field.

I have two art degrees and I was a money maker.  Built a beautiful studio that I now rent out at a fair rate for the younger newbies.

The site is called The Photo Coach (NickName) it not really a forum, you will get much more information on great sites like this.  I'm more for people who need soundboards, talks on skype and might be afraid of all the to do's.  I'm more personal and I started out with nothing, built a great business.

I'm not saying I'm great, just that I learned some golden tips.  I'm all about people who want it all on the Fast Track.
Private lessons at a fair price. (worth way more than the fee)  I've already been down the road your heading down, many many times.  Let me help you avoid some pot holes or answer some of your concerns.

My sites information on The PhotoCoach is free, only thing that costs are the private lessons.  (Think Piano and Guitar lessons) I'll help you hit the right (Fstops) notes and also how to save tons, and make more.

I love this site and I'll also be on the boards adding my thoughts, I really like to do print critiques.

Come check us out if you're freaking out.  The Photo Coach <----- That's me!


----------

